# What colour pants to match green jacket?



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

Green. I would go with green.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

I would not go green. You'd have to get the EXACT tone to match it, otherwise it will look awful. And if your shopping online the pics can be deceiving of what tone it actually is. I think a black pant would look clean and is probably the best choice.

edit: a darker brown might not look bad.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks... I hadnt thought about brown... that might just work. Black might be just a little too understated - with the black shoes, it would be black from the waist down

I probably wont be shopping online, prefer to try them on before buying.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

onthefence said:


> I would not go green. You'd have to get the EXACT tone to match it, otherwise it will look awful. And if your shopping online the pics can be deceiving of what tone it actually is. I think a black pant would look clean and is probably the best choice.
> 
> edit: a darker brown might not look bad.


I am a total picky ass. I have been known spend weeks shopping at dozens of different stores just to get stuff that matches perfectly. lol Yeah...I am a girl. My jacket is pink and orange, and I ended up knitting my own beanie just to make sure that the colors matched exactly. Even bought a sports watch that matched perfectly. I am a little crazy that way. So for me to say "green" I guess I didnt take into account that not everyone is going to be as insane as I am.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

hot pink.....


----------



## apintojr (Jan 10, 2008)

Purple (right shade),Grey (right shade), Brown, Black, Tan, blue jean


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

yeah I'd probably go lime green on that one if you can find it in person. Take your jacket with you so you can try to match it up as best as possible


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

go brown because youre gonna look like poo anyways


----------



## kaka (Aug 28, 2012)

who cares? :thumbsup:

You won't ride any better, any worse, nor get more ass. ccasion14:


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

i would sell the jacket and start all over again...you should go with solids,down and top..and play with that two tone set


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

yellow with salmon stripes.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Since you are asking opinions ill give you mine. Id sell that jacket because it looks like ass. Pants won't help.


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

Naw, keep the jacket man! It's super sick!
But you should check out over here for better opinions: skiingforum.com, and then sell your board. Please.


----------



## Tom Leep (Jan 8, 2013)

def go with the brown. looks good with green and since you have some brown in the jacket, it should look great.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Grey. 

10 char.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

LOL thanks for the replies

I guess i had it coming when asking for opinions  Jacket was on sale, something that tends to determine alot of my fashion purchases. Unfortunately the wife will hit the roof if i tell her i want to sell it and start again (looking for both jacket and pants)

Maybe its for the best though. I quite like those baseball jacket style jackets that were popular here (Japan) last year; team that with a set of denim type pants for a street casual look... Might work, right?


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

tokyo_dom said:


> LOL thanks for the replies
> 
> I guess i had it coming when asking for opinions  Jacket was on sale, something that tends to determine alot of my fashion purchases. Unfortunately the wife will hit the roof if i tell her i want to sell it and start again (looking for both jacket and pants)
> 
> Maybe its for the best though. I quite like those baseball jacket style jackets that were popular here (Japan) last year; team that with a set of denim type pants for a street casual look... Might work, right?


I like the jacket.

What color pant does your wife think you should go with? You have the benefit of in-house female fashion opinion; ask her!

Now if SHE says she doesn't like the jacket, well then sell it, start again, and you're welcome


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks! Well as i said, she isnt a fan of me buying snowboard gear if i already have pants (she is of the "Buy once, buy good" opinion), so at the moment she is refusing to help me out here 

Mind you, she did advise me on this jacket (or at least agreed it looked ok), so according to a few here, she might not be the best person to advise me on the pants


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

tokyo_dom said:


> Thanks! Well as i said, she isnt a fan of me buying snowboard gear if i already have pants (she is of the "Buy once, buy good" opinion), so at the moment she is refusing to help me out here
> 
> Mind you, she did advise me on this jacket (or at least agreed it looked ok), so according to a few here, she might not be the best person to advise me on the pants


Ah. Well fwiw I'm a chick and I like the jacket, too.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

thanks to all the honest/painful advice i went out and bought a new jacket as well as pants (I think half of it was that i wanted a new jacket)

I'm going with this now:

















The DC jacket is somewhat thinner than my North Face one, so i'll probably keep that for colder days or something. More features on the NF one as well, but i like the look of this 'street casual' setup. Wife isnt happy, but i got a great price on both of them so...


----------

